# Tündéreket a világnak! ^^



## Black wolf (2009 Március 17)

A tündéreket mindenki szereti, vagy aki nem, az is.  Szóval, aki szép képeket talál és úgy gondolja, megosztaná a világgal is, csak hajrá! ^^ Várom őket sok szeretettel! ^^ (Akár mesét is lehet köréjük keríteni.)



**********

*A topikba glittereket, mozgó képeket nem lehet feltenni.*


----------



## Borella (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Borella (2009 Március 17)




----------



## Black wolf (2009 Március 17)

*J. R. R. Tolkien: A tündér*

Tündérke lény,
a neve ÉN,
és szép volt mindenek felett,
haján fehér
a gyöngyfüzér,
s egy drága, arannyal szegett
pókháló-kendő;
egy lánc derengő
csillagokból fénylett nyakán,
holdfény-pihe
volt köntöse,
sok-sok egybeszőtt lepkeszárny,
és ritka ék
a csöpp derék
körül: gyémánt harmatszemek.

Nappal lepelt,
szürkét, viselt,
csuklyája kék, mint fellegek,
de éjjelente
ragyogva ment a
csillagfényes ég alatt,
villant a fess
halpikkelyes
cipőcske, merre elhaladt,
hol széltelen
nagy táncterem
várta, a tiszta tükrű tó.
Mint a tükör-fény
kavarta örvény,
oly villanás volt látható,
hol könnyeden
a tándterem
síkját érte a csöppnyi láb.

Szeme figyek
az égre fel,
majd árnyas parton fut tovább;
majd lefele
kukkant: le, le-
egy másik tündért rejt a mély!
A neve NÉ,
néz fölfelé,
s táncos lábhegyük összeér!

NÉ oly kecses,
mint ÉN, oly ügyes,
ám csillagkoszorús feje
oly furcsamód
lóg, egyre lóg
feneketlen kút mélyibe!
Fénylő szemét
fölvetve épp
ÉNre szegezi, amíg pörög;
mily furcsa, lám,
fejjel alá
himbálni csillagos tó fölött!

Nincs soha más
találkozás,
két láb ér össze itt csupán,
Hol a vidék,
ahol fejét
dughatná össze a két leány -
nincsen tudós,
tündéri jós,
ki választ ily kérdésre ád.

Tündérleány
örök magány
éjében táncolhat tehát:

gyöngyök haján,
gyémánt derekán,
halpikkelyes
cipője fess - így járja ÉN;
cipője fess
halpikkelyes,
gyémánt derekán
gyöngyök haján - így járja NÉ.​


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Március 23)

Szervusztok!
Most találtam rátok-íme néhány tündér-szerű


----------



## Erőleves (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Március 23)




----------



## Erőleves (2009 Március 23)




----------



## renta (2009 Április 3)




----------



## renta (2009 Április 3)




----------



## tildi (2009 Május 27)

Szeretem a szép angyalkákat, de a tündérek valahogy jobban lenyűgöznek


----------



## tildi (2009 Május 28)

és a Manócskák szintén kihagyhatatlanok


----------



## tildi (2009 Május 28)

_
_
_Add a kezed, úgy halkan, csendesen._
_Te nem lettél még hozzám hűtelen._
_Mikor mindenki csalfán elhagyott,_
_Gyújtottál bennem reménycsillagot._
_Lelkem csendjét, ha bánat felkavarta_
_Te elvittél az álmodó avarra._
_S te mutattál mindent, ami ott terem_
_A bűvös, varázsos álom-réteken._
_Ha megtépett az élet rózsabokra,_
_Vittél mogorva tölgyfa-templomodba._
_Ha vérző szív volt mellemen az érem,_
_S töviskoszorú messiási bérem,_
_Te glóriává változtattad azt,_
_Virágot hintettél rám és tavaszt._
_Ha voltam bűnös, lázadó Kain,_
_Vittél az eszme-Krisztus után,_
_S hogy az igazság sugározzon rám,_
_Vezettél fönt a néma Golgotán._
_Ha rám viharzott lent az ember átka,_
_Vittél a béke messze csillagára._
_Féltem... kezed kezembe tévedett._
_Óh, örökre áldott legyen neved!_​


----------



## Nightmare13 (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Nightmare13 (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Nightmare13 (2009 Július 11)




----------



## Nightmare13 (2009 Július 12)

Fire Fairy


----------



## Nightmare13 (2009 Július 14)




----------



## Candle (2009 Augusztus 30)




----------



## CsillaLaura (2009 Augusztus 31)




----------



## CsillaLaura (2009 Szeptember 15)




----------



## tildi (2009 Október 17)

Anamaya írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tavaly karácsonykor, egészen pontosan szenteste mentünk ki a szüleimhez egy Pest melletti piciny településre. Amikor a településnév táblához értünk, meglepve vettem észre, hogy a falu neve alatt egy másik táblán ki volt téve az alábbi felirat: Tündérország.
> Nagyon aranyos ez a történet ...és melyik ez a település?
> Itt egy pár Tündér


----------



## AndiC (2009 December 28)

http://www.animaatjes.de/glitzerbilder/frauen/0/71.gif


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Március 2)




----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Március 10)




----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Március 11)




----------



## bea80 (2010 Március 12)

http://picfor.me/en/viewimg/go/10051


----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 15)




----------



## mychigo (2010 Március 19)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Március 31)




----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 16)

xxx


----------



## Lipi66 (2010 Április 16)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Április 29)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2010 Április 29)




----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Május 20)




----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Június 23)




----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Június 23)




----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Augusztus 4)

Tavasz tündér munkában


----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Piroska49 (2010 Szeptember 1)




----------



## Hilda92 (2010 Szeptember 2)

:d


----------



## Piroska49 (2010 December 19)

*4. angyal*


----------



## Piroska49 (2011 Március 10)

*a törlődött helyett Tavasz tündér*


----------



## ilyvo (2011 Április 5)




----------



## ilyvo (2011 Április 5)




----------



## Piroska49 (2011 Július 12)




----------



## Kis Sarkcsillag (2011 Augusztus 16)




----------



## zn55 (2011 Augusztus 28)




----------



## ilyvo (2011 Október 30)




----------



## ilyvo (2011 December 20)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 December 22)




----------



## Lipi66 (2011 December 22)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Január 8)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Január 13)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Január 13)




----------



## Lipi66 (2012 Január 13)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 Január 24)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 Május 5)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 Május 13)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 Május 28)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 Június 4)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 Június 5)

GadMar írta:


> Az ember mennyire nem tud megszabadulni a sztereotip dolgaitól!
> Ha ránézek erre a tündérre (hiába van szárnya,csillog,... ) van egy olyan érzésem, hogy vér csorog a szájánál, és lehet, hogy inkább vámpír; vagy az előre hulló, kócos hajzuhatag, kéztartás miatt olyan érzésem van, hogy lehet, hogy inkább boszorkány!?
> Mennyivel könnyebb elfogadni az angyal arcú tündéreket!



Lehetne róluk sokat beszélni.
Bizony bizony vannak jó és rossz tündérek. Velük kell élnünk, de ugye jobban szeretjük a szépet és jót.














és ugye vannak azzok a szép , csábos, de gonosz tündérek kikről csak később derül ki kik is Ők valójában.








férfi szívek megrontói


----------



## ilyvo (2012 Június 11)




----------



## GadMar (2012 Június 13)

Mesék topic-ból Piroska49-től. Köszönet érte!


----------



## ilyvo (2012 Június 18)




----------



## GadMar (2012 Június 27)

Köszönet Kuktának!


----------



## ilyvo (2012 Június 28)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 Július 12)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 Július 31)




----------



## zelinum (2012 Július 31)

*Tündérek karácsonyra*

*Kedves Napsugár7127,

nekem ezek a virágtündérek a kedvenceim, ilyeneket el tudnék képzelni karácsonyfa díszként is.

üdv: zelinum*


----------



## ilyvo (2012 Augusztus 27)

​


----------



## GadMar (2012 November 12)




----------



## ilyvo (2012 November 26)




----------



## GadMar (2012 December 23)




----------



## ilyvo (2013 Február 6)




----------



## GadMar (2013 Március 2)




----------



## ilyvo (2013 Március 30)




----------



## GadMar (2013 Április 22)

Tündér Lala


----------



## GadMar (2013 Szeptember 1)




----------



## GadMar (2013 November 6)

Én is kapcsolódok az őszhöz. Weöres Sándor: A Tündér


----------



## GadMar (2013 November 6)

Bóbita, Bóbita táncol, ...


----------



## Piroska49 (2013 December 19)

a tél tündére


----------



## GadMar (2014 Január 28)




----------



## GadMar (2014 Március 13)




----------



## Oriana (2014 Április 4)

Láttam egy fénylő alakot, magas hegyek alján sötétlő erdő szélén. Kezeit előre nyújtotta, mintha el akart volna érni valakit. De nem volt ott senki, csak ő. Fény-ruháját könnyű szél lengette, fény-haja hullámzott. Egyébként csend volt és minden mozdulatlanul várt valamire. Ő is. _(Őri István: A tündérkert virágai)_


----------



## tailorpupu (2014 Április 6)

​
​


----------



## Oriana (2014 Április 11)

Hinda: Tündérfohász

"Éj osont mikor születtem, anyám arcán holdfény ült.
Csillag hullott, szél sóhajtott, lám az asszony tündért szült.
Fenn az égen gyászt daloltak, táncoltak a csillagok.
Itt a földön, éji fényben öreg baba ringatott.

Éj ha jő, még ma is hallom a halk csillagéneket,
„Egy kis tündér földre vágyott, emberré lett,
elveszett.”
Kinn lápon tündér táncol, sötét szívem arra visz.
Tündérekkel együtt mulat, s megmenekül, aki hisz."


----------



## Oriana (2014 Április 23)

Aranyosi Ervin: Tavasztündér

Tavasztündér, Tavasztündér,
vártunk már rád, hova tűntél?
Hova tűntél, merre jártál,
vajon kire, mire vártál?

Ifjak, lányok nagyon vártak,
párra eddig nem találtak!
Hideg szívük nem gyúlt lángra,
tél nehezült a világra.

Tavasztündér, Tavasztündér,
de jó, hogy elő kerültél.
a szerelem veled éled,
ezért vártunk nagyon téged!

Fű, fa, virág szárba szökken,
a körforgás visszazökken,
indul a tánc, szól az ének,
járják ifjak, járják vének.

Tavasztündér, Tavasztündér,
hosszú volt a tovatűnt tél.
De jó most végre itt veled,
te gyönyörű szép kikelet.


----------



## Csakrita (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Csakrita (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Csakrita (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Csakrita (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Csakrita (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Csakrita (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Csakrita (2014 Június 17)




----------



## Csakrita (2014 Június 17)




----------



## GadMar (2014 Október 22)




----------



## ilyvo (2014 December 6)

TÉL


----------



## GadMar (2014 December 16)




----------



## monro90 (2014 December 16)




----------



## phoenyx (2014 December 17)




----------



## GadMar (2015 Január 12)




----------



## GadMar (2015 Január 29)




----------



## Aldawen (2015 Január 30)




----------



## GadMar (2015 Február 23)




----------



## GadMar (2015 Február 25)




----------



## Csakrita (2015 Február 25)




----------



## Csakrita (2015 Február 25)




----------



## Csakrita (2015 Február 25)




----------



## Csakrita (2015 Február 25)




----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 11)

Szépséges...


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 11)

Tavaszi


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 11)

Bájos...


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 12)

Tündériek


----------



## he0629 (2015 Március 12)

Tündér Lala


----------



## GadMar (2015 Március 17)




----------



## GadMar (2015 Március 19)

"Fagy, a tündérdombról... (sajnos már foglalt, ő Merry Gentry-é)"

Júj!, inkább ilyesztő, mint tündéri. Még szerencse, hogy jön a tavasz, és elmúlik a fagy.


----------



## GadMar (2015 Március 23)




----------



## tailorpupu (2015 Június 18)

​


----------



## ilyvo (2015 November 15)




----------



## GadMar (2016 Január 26)




----------



## Piroska49 (2016 Január 30)




----------



## GadMar (2016 Június 3)




----------



## ilyvo (2016 Június 6)




----------



## GadMar (2016 Július 18)




----------



## ilyvo (2017 November 20)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Angéla19670306 (2018 Január 31)




----------



## Piroska49 (2018 November 8)




----------

